# Is it really worth it



## Dan83 (Jun 23, 2013)

It is my understanding that under most circumstances it isn't really worth the time or the cost to plant for bees. Maybe if you planted several hundred acres but even then I don't know if it would pay for the seeds and diesel to go in the tractor. Your neighbor's bees would probably appreciate it though. If I knew of something that I could plant 5 acres and it produce a flow during our summer dearth I would certainly do it. There is a lot of talk on this forum of planting 20 acres or less but I haven't heard if anyone actually see any results in their hives. Lots of talk about sweet clover and buckwheat, but can it produce a measurable flow with just a few acres? If you planted clover and realized a honey flow, chances are your bees are also working clover within a 3 mile radius along with the clover you planted. So how would you know if it did any good? I think it is more profitable to move your bees to a flow, rather than try to bring a flow to your bees.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

For a mobile beekeeping operation it is not worth it to plant for your bees. But for a stationary
hive say in your own backyard it is worth it to carry them over the yearly dearth if there is any.
For sure my bees benefited from the pumpkin and Borage this year. Though they will forage within
a longer distance when things are blooming, you can help them out by minimizing their
foraging distance. And at the same time be out of danger from the outside unknown environment.
So for the close foraging distance and their own safety I would plant to carry them over the
dearth here. Is it worth it? I think so.....


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe if you are planting prolific nectar producing trees that bloom at a time that would otherwise be low on flow. Evodia trees for example in my area - many of which froze out last winter.


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

dsegrest said:


> Can a small planting really affect the honey flow. I know the bees do wonderful things for my garden, but considering their range, does the garden do any thing much for them?


I doubt it truly helps my bees a lot, or adds to the flow, but we do get a lot of enjoyment from seeing the girls enjoying the many plants, and trees, we have in our yard. I truly enjoy seeing them on the trees we have planted that bloom when most others are not. Even if it doesn't add to my honey harvest, it's good for the bumbles, hummingbirds, and the honey bees. In the end, I enjoy it which makes it worth the time and money.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You probably won't make a flow, but you may be able to fill some gaps.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfaqs.htm#planting


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2014)

Lots talk abouts sweet clover and buckwheat, but can it produce a measurable flow with just a few acres? If you planted clover and realized a honey flow, chances are your bees are also working clover within a 3 mile radius along


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

We have 18 acres of ground, most of it irrigated. We have most of it planted to bee forage. I can guaranty that it does not pay. The planting costs are bad enough, but maintaining it is real expensive too. Our water bill from the canal company eats up half of what we get from the honey crop. The reason we do it is so we can have our hives. Without the plantings we would have a tough time being stationary beekeepers. With the agriculture around us producing almost nothing for the bees, our plantings are the only show in town.
Dave


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

No.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

dsegrest said:


> Can a small planting really affect the honey flow. I know the bees do wonderful things for my garden, but considering their range, does the garden do any thing much for them?


Your bees will benefit your plants more than your plants will benefit your bees.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Daniel Y said:


> No.


A very sqkcrk sort of reply. :thumbsup:


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

It is now mid-October for our early Fall.
Pollen and nectar still coming in from the Borage, Loquat, Goldenrod and whatever is out there.
These are the late summer planting. 
Anything to help them along to build up is worth it to replace the summer foragers that
are dying out by now. Fall to late winter bees will be fatten up by a late planting along with
supplemental feeding.
The Borage is nearly blooming now into late Nov. if our weather holds.



Do you think it is worth it?


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Much depends on why you are planting.

Do the veggies I plant in my garden help much? No. The herbs by the house help much more as they weren't killed by the major frost we had in September.

My plantings are mostly intended to 1) keep the bees "home" when surrounding farmers are likely applying stuff to their fields and 2) to increase the carrying capacity for bees on my property.

Do my efforts make a noticeable difference? Not yet. Of more importance has been making sure that fields not get mowed until frost has visited.

But I enjoy the process - and maybe the trees I've planted in past years will someday bloom and make a difference. Besides, learning about different plants that do well in my area, is fun!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sure it's worth it for your personal enjoyment and satisfaction of life, but don't fool yourself into thinking it will have great benefit or impact on your bees. How could it considering how far bees range for forage?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

sqkcrk said:


> Sure it's worth it for your personal enjoyment


:thumbsup:

I have several hundred crocus planted in the yard so I can watch the bees going nuts over the early pollen source. For me, the entertainment value far outweighs the cost of bulbs...


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

BeeCurious said:


> :thumbsup:I have several hundred crocus planted in the yard so I can watch the bees going nuts over the early pollen source. For me, the entertainment value far outweighs the cost of bulbs...



Imagine 2 big bee bee trees feeding your hive in the summer dearth every year in your own backyard. From the seeds you can expand
the trees too to neighboring property. I'm sure your bees will thank you for that. They will forage anything around them far and close so no need to care about where
they will forage. Just provide a good pollen and nectar source for them will do.
Many food crops can be a good source of pollen and nectar for your bees thru out the 4 seasons also. Yes, snowdrops and crocus will bloom early
when you and your bees will enjoy them. I want to know which one will bloom earlier the snowdrops or the crocus here.


That I will include in my planting as well:


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Snow Drops


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

The crocus bloom about a week (or so) later. I'm not certain that the bees get much from the Snow Drops. 

I've never considered planting more SnowDrops...


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

So is the crocus better than the snow drops that you plant them more?
Is it the beauty of the crocus or a better source of pollen that the bees prefer over
the snow drops? Or this is just a beekeeper's preference. I would figure that the 
snow drops bloom earlier that I should plant more of them. Then again the color is not
that appealing compare to the crocus, no.


----------

